# PC case depth



## kg86

Im having an issue with finding a case shallow enough to fit into a custom made desk.

Where can i find a case thats a maximum of 40cm deep- it can be any height and anything under 25cm wide but must be an upright tower style with at least 3 driver slots

Any suggestions???


----------



## johnb35

You would need to find a microatx case but do you need 3 cdrom drives or 3 hard drives?


----------



## daisymtc

You'll need to get micro-ATX/ mini-itx motherboard

Drive slot - Do you mean 3 x optical drive or 3 x HDD drive or 3 in total?


----------



## kg86

Already got a microATX rig so just need to replace the case. I mean optical drive slots.

I use 1 for bluray player/burner
1 for dvd/cd burner
1 for card reader interface with usb 3 ports etc

Ive currently got a CoolerMaster Elite 341 which is 40cm deep by 35cm high by 18cm wide but the main issue is that there just isnt enough height and width to it to allow for good airflow

Ideal size would be 20cm wide, 36-38cm deep & 40cm high


----------



## daisymtc

Silverstone??
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163058


----------



## kg86

Need more than the 2 bays though


----------



## cabinfever1977

get a larger desk,its cheaper.


----------



## kg86

cant get a larger desk- its a custom made built in desk


----------

